# Goat's milk ice cream recipes?



## InHisName

Does someone have a good recipe- I do not have a seperator for the milk so cream is out. Used to have one years ago with gelatin- remember it being very good. 
Thanks, Teri


----------



## goatsareus

the reason this sound dorky it that I cut and pasted it from an entry I wrote for a contest. It only uses whole milk, no cream.


This is a recipe I developed from a mistake. One year I got out my recipe book to make an ice cream custard for my first batch of ice cream for that year. The mistake I made was to follow the recipe for a six quart maker, only to find that I had a 4 quart maker when I went to mix the custard with milk and place it in the bucket. Instead of having enough space to add 6 cups of cream, I only had enough room to add 3 cups. And another modification I make is that I have *never used cream*, only whole milk. So technically I guess what I make is ice milk, but you would never guess there is no cream in this product.

I have my own dairy animals (goats) and make my own ice cream, soft cheeses, yogurt, buttermilk, and cook extensively with dairy products. We have raised goats for 25 years, so I have a lot of practice with cooking with milk and related milk products.

Rich Vanilla Ice Cream or Peppermint yields 1 gallon


In a large saucepan, Combine:
3 Â½ cups Sugar
Â½ cup flour
Â¾ t. salt
Gradually stir in:
7 cups whole milk. 
Cook over medium heat until thickened, about 20 to 30 minutes, stirring constantly. (I read a Taste of Home magazine while stirring).
Beat 6 eggs in a mixer bowl. Gradually stir about one cup of hot mixture into the beaten eggs. Add back to remaining hot mixture, stirring constantly. Cook one minute, remove from heat. Refrigerate at least 2 hours or overnight.

Combine:
3 cups whole milk
3 T. vanilla
Â¼ t. peppermint oil (optional)
Add to chilled mixture and stir to combine

Pour into chilled canister and place in ice cream maker. Freeze as directed.

This recipe makes what I consider to be a French style rich vanilla custard ice cream.

One tip I have learned is for the best consistency of ice cream, the smaller the ice pieces used to pack the around the canister, the better. I bought and use a hand crank ice crusher, and crush all the ice I need before starting the ice cream making process. I am not able to purchase crushed ice, so I must make my own. Buying crushed ice would certainly be a lot easier!


For a sublime dessert, use the peppermint-flavored ice cream and serve over a brownie. Adding a Â¼ t. peppermint oil makes a lightly flavored ice cream. You could add up to slightly less than Â½ t. peppermint oil for a stronger flavored peppermint ice cream. 
Or make the plain vanilla ice cream and serve with chocolate sauce, or butterscotch sauce. Sometimes I add 2 cups semi sweet chocolate chips to either the plain vanilla or peppermint recipe.


----------



## InHisName

Thanks! Will try this recipe tonight!


----------



## steff bugielski

That sounds great. I just E- mailed it to myself so I would not lose it. I always want to make ice cream but hate to buy cream, goats milk no separator. It always turns out ice milk and I am the only one who will eat it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Make pudding with your goat milk. Put it in the ice cream freezer with enough goat milk to fill to the appropriate mark. Process.

I don't add cream or worry about that. The goat milk is so rich that the resulting frozen dessert is wonderful!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

RECIPE

Fresh Fruit Goat's Milk Ice Cream
Light and refreshing, this is an easy ice cream to make and takes advantage of all the fresh summer fruit to be found in abundance at the farmerâs market. 
From: http://www.hitchedmag.com/article.php?id=327

Recipe adopted from Pond View Fainters. Serves 2.

Ingredients:
1/2 cup sliced peaches
1/2 cup raspberries
1/2 cup sugar or to taste
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 Â½ cups goat's milk

Instructions:
In a large bowl, mash fruit with sugar. Add lemon juice and salt. Stir well. Add milk. Transfer to ice cream maker and process according to manufacturers directions. Serve immediately or pour into glass bowl and re-freeze. Break into chunks and puree in food processor for 1 minute or until mixture becomes creamy. Now enjoy your desert from your new dairy friend.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Adapted from our own online recipe book on homesteadingtoday.com


Frozen Custard

Ingredients:
4 eggs
1 c goat milk
1/2 c granulated sugar
2 T honey
1/8 tsp salt
2 c goat milk
2 tsp vanilla extract

Instructions:
In medium saucepan, beat together eggs, 1 cup milk, sugar, honey and salt. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until mixture is thick and reaches at least 160Â°F. Cool quickly by placing pan in ice or cold water and stirring for a few minutes.

Cover and refrigerate until thoroughly chilled, at least 1 hour. When ready to freeze, mix 2 cups milk and vanilla into the chilled custard mixture. Mixture will be thick. Freeze in an ice cream freezer according to manufacturerâs directions.


----------



## draggahaus

I did this and it is so goooooooood!!!


----------



## Patty0315

The 1st icecream recipe was very good . I made it last week and I am going to make it again.


Patty


----------



## MamaDee

What's the difference between frozen ice cream and frozen custard?

A friend made homemade ice cream with his maker (not goat milk) and it was good, but had an "icy" consistancy to it. Is all homemade ice cream like that or is there a secret to creamy type ice cream?

Dee


----------



## chewie

i don't know, but i hope someone who does responds, i've wanted to ask this forever!!!!

a few years ago in wisconsin, we had some ice cream at the house on the rock. oh good grief, that was the most amazing thing i've ever tasted, and since then, my quest to make a better ice cream has never been fulfilled!


----------



## marytx

Here's a simple recipe I got off this forum several years ago. We have made it many times and it is good.

5 cups goat milk
3/4 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla

That's it. For variety, we sometimes add a little fruit after it starts to set a little.

I use one of those buckets that you freeze ahead of time, no ice involved. My only complaint is that it isn't bigger and I don't have a second one!

mary


----------

